# Anyone looking for some help in Buffalo?



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

You guys are getting crushed! This massive band has stayed a mile or so right off our lakeshore so we're not getting hit with any more than flurries. I have skid steer, V blades tons of experience willing to bring up a small crew to help out. PM me


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

when it gets to 5 ft they will need blowers and loaders.....just a thought if you have those


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Talking 8'-9' by storm end.....trucks and plows aren't gonna do it.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

fairwaymowing;1873129 said:


> Talking 8'-9' by storm end.....trucks and plows aren't gonna do it.


Meanwhile in Rochester we have zero.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

I am glad we don't have to deal with the lake effect snow, we got 5" this last weekend and that was more than enough for me. Go luck guys post some pictures.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonder how all those seasonal driveways are doing?


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

for sale 1999 4x4 auto dt466 29 k firm great truck 406 580 7116 montana


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1873348 said:


> I wonder how all those seasonal driveways are doing?


Hopefully Grandview is Plowing with the Storm..........:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1873447 said:


> Hopefully Grandview is Plowing with the Storm..........:laughing:


Over 5 in Landcaster already......craZy


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

It's not the snow you think it is lake effect is heavy as hell this early in the year!!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

*WNY Rentals avail. thru PAYPAL
We would be interested in hauling units up there . we would need funds thru PAYPAL before departure .
prices reflect portal to portal hauling (delivery)& 5k gal.off road fuel truck.

(2) 924k loaders w/3 yd. bucket.... min. 1 week rental w/operator -40 hrs $10,000.00 ea.
w/ 12' plow boxes ....add $8000. ea.

(3)1 ton p/ups w/92 Vees ... min.1 week rental w/operator -40 hrs $5000 ea.

serious inquires only...(610) 613 5213
_____________*


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Just an fyi. Anyone with a trucknife any sort will be useless. Loaders with buckets, not pushers. That's about all that will make any progress.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

the 2 units have been rented ,thank you !


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Citytow;1873646 said:


> the 2 units have been rented ,thank you !


Cant wait to see the pictures when you get there.............:whistling:.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1873707 said:


> Cant wait to see the pictures when you get there.............:whistling:.......


Pictures.....I tune in for the videos


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

So please excuse my ignorance here, but how do you deal with lake effect snow, I have seen pictures where the snow is six feet deep. Do you guys have tons of extra equipment and operators on stand by to just plow non stop? What about side walks do guys just give up when there is six feet of snow on top of them?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea they are inundated with snow they will concentrate on opening roads first I bet you hear about cars getting plowed over as well

You won't see pickups till they have a space enough to use one!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

fairwaymowing;1873129 said:


> Talking 8'-9' by storm end.....trucks and plows aren't gonna do it.


Straight blades will be useless...v blades along with skid steers are very productive if you know how to use them together. Thats all we used in Baltimore and we cleared 3-5ft of snow that was on the ground for a week before we got there.

2 skid steers available, one with a huge blower and 3-5 trucks with v blades


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

You would have too plow for free just too reach anyone needing help
The thruway is shutdown tractor trailers are buried how many smart cars are buried that you can't see till your dumping it out of your bucket lol


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

IPLOWSNO;1873977 said:


> smart cars are buried that you can't see till your dumping it out of your bucket lol


I'd do that for free!


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a M110 Tractor with inverted blower that I would be willing to tow out and help if anyone needs it. 

$10,000.00 a week, 60 hours of operator time. Hauling and fuel included.

Call: 847-847-1058 

Charles Benigni


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd pm the guys from the area hoping they get a notification so they can actually see it!!
Guaranteed they won't be looking at threads now till its over!!

Or contact the ny state police or thruway and see if they give you a name


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1873348 said:


> I wonder how all those seasonal driveways are doing?


Per push looks pretty damn good to the seasonal preachers right about now I bet.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

We have never had that much snow is a season, ever, so being stupid; how does that work for the businesses billing wise? Does an event like this fit under the seasonal contract and removal companies just eat it? are there lines in the contract for acts of god since obviously trucks will be worthless, and where the heck ya gunna push it anyhow? going to have to have equipment to create room to even push it too with a truck for future events?

just seems like a set up to get screwed over by businesses since this is going to cost ALOT to start from scratch. I keep seeing all these equipment rental rates and my butthole is puckered tight wondering if the ends if going to justify the means so to speak.

just asking since this is a freak deal for sure.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Better have a blizzard and act if God clause in the contract. If not, then you are technically on the hook for it. But th at being said, there are not many businesses that can absorb the cost for something like this.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been watching that storm on the news. Good luck and be safe to anyone in that area. 5ft of snow would be impossible to deal with. I know I couldn't keep up with our customers even plowing with the storm. You couldn't even get to your lot's because the road crews couldn't keep up. I'd say the best way to handle that is to just stay home and worry about being safe and keeping your self dug out until the storm is finished, and then wait for the loaders and blowers to do the roads. In a event like that buisiness's probaly would have to be shut down for awhile. I had a hard time dealing with 26 inches of snow 4 years ago let alone 5 feet. Good luck to anyone in the snow buisiness out there.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I talked to one of my drivers today. The road construction company he works for was called in to work for state or towns clearing roads, the sent 12 wheel loaders out there. He said the amount of equipment out there is insane huge 4 feed intake blowers, etc. They unloaded at the Darien Lakes exit of thruway & are working their way in I guess. Just punching roads open. 16 hour shifts from what he was saying equipment is running 24/7.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Most legit been in business awhile learned their lesson companies are covered!!

It's the guy who just bought a new truck and plow that became plow guys overnight and signed seasonals are screwed!!

This storm will help the real guys out a lot !! I'm not talking about the guy with one new truck and his buddy in another and then his buddy in another this storm will quickly kill the old trucks off overwhelm the new one and basically deprive him of sleep letting him make stupid decisions!!

He will pull into a driveway and sure say he's got a bad ass truck that's capable of pushing it!!

The snow is so deep it closes in on you as soon as your in a truck length !! You can't even open the doors 

Yes it happened too me one year we got 4' there was no room to go anywhere but in!! I told her never call me again if you've never plowed out before she shovels and leaves 6" of snow down


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I have been watching WC and all I can say is Wow!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1874372 said:


> Per push looks pretty damn good to the seasonal preachers right about now I bet.


If they didn't put a blizzard clause in their seasonal contracts, oh boy they are going to eat it.

Every single one of my seasonals has this clause in it.
And I have been thinking about dropping it down to 15"

Major Blizzards
Any one storm over 18 inches there will be additional costs:
For over 18 inches there will be additional cost of $_____.00 every 1 to 3.9 inches for plowing.
For over 18 inches there will be additional cost of $_____.00 every 1 to 3.9 inches for sidewalks.

Add on:

I am tempted to drive up there and try out my MVP3-plow on some real snow. worst we got last year was a 8" storm and the V worked fantastic on that. 
It's only a 5 hour drive for me.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If I did a seasonal, I think my one storm limit would be 12 inches...I would ask for a certain amount per push billed separately on those storms.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd like to know how people offering equipment are going to get it in there?? I've seen the pictures of the roads and it doesn't look like anyone is coming in or going out anytime soon. Someone enlighten me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The official snow total so far is 6.2 at the airport. 


What's with all this talk about blizzards, hell the NWS never issued a WWA or a WSW or watch, just a lake effect snow warning in that area. Michigan was issued WWA and a WSW for far less.


Besides it will be around 60 on Monday........


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11903377/snowbound-buffalo-bills-say-sunday-game-on

$10/hr ?? Hell most sidewalk shovelers get better than that


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

They are having them park at Darien lake exit and plowing their way in 24 hours a day


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

You seen that too meanwhile a player gets 1 million a game lol

Probably a good place for a heart attack lol


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I can hear the NSP providers now, ah we didn't get the invoice, resubmit it and we will pay the first one we find in the third drift on the right of the Walgreens.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

We have a CAT 930 and a 950 Available with operators


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

*Skid steer Snow blower will travel*

I have a skid steer with a snow blower will travel to buffalo area,
call jack 7036751192


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Going through 2 of these epic storms is enough for me but NOW is the fun part! Its definitely going to be an operation for quite some time, fortunately the city itself wasn't hit too bad and the warm up isn't going to help, in fact it's going to hurt. We spent 7 days in Baltimore and NYC with 5ft of snow everywhere and we had 3 skid steers and 5 trucks all with v blades and we cleared basically a small city in that time but on the way there, yes we were plowing through a lot of roads just to get into the first area we cleared. Plowing with a trailer is something different for sure. I-90 is in good shape last I knew, WC said down to black top this AM. If you wanted to make some real money, take a bucket truck up there with roof rakes. There was a company when we were in Baltimore making around 500 bucks a roof and these were all small town home type places.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

fireball;1874623 said:


> I can hear the NSP providers now, ah we didn't get the invoice, resubmit it and we will pay the first one we find in the third drift on the right of the Walgreens.


ROFLMAO! :laughing::laughing: I can just hear it now! That was funny Thumbs Up


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

The AG should be on the look out for that price gouging offered here.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

18,000 for a 924 loader and pusher for 40 hrs?! That's insane....but congrats to the gent who got his two loaders out!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 2 tri axle dumps with drivers. Can send up if anyone needs them.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Wilnip your dump trucks could be used. Not sure who to contact though


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

For loaders or dumps I would contact the municipalitys.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1874534 said:


> If they didn't put a blizzard clause in their seasonal contracts, oh boy they are going to eat it.
> 
> Every single one of my seasonals has this clause in it.
> And I have been thinking about dropping it down to 15"
> ...





Buswell Forest;1874537 said:


> If I did a seasonal, I think my one storm limit would be 12 inches...I would ask for a certain amount per push billed separately on those storms.


All of our seasonals are limited to a 12 inch snowfall in a 24 hour period. Once it hits 12 inches in a 24 hour period we go hourly based on the equipment that's being used. Thankfully, it's never come to that.



cmo18;1874923 said:


> 18,000 for a 924 loader and pusher for 40 hrs?! That's insane....but congrats to the gent who got his two loaders out!


He's king bullchitter, I wouldn't believe he got that money unless I witnessed myself someone handing him the cash. He's nuts to take PayPal too, that's 3% right off the top, plus all they have to do is file a dispute and get all their money back.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;1875555 said:


> All of our seasonals are limited to a 12 inch snowfall in a 24 hour period. Once it hits 12 inches in a 24 hour period we go hourly based on the equipment that's being used. Thankfully, it's never come to that.
> 
> He's king bullchitter, I wouldn't believe he got that money unless I witnessed myself someone handing him the cash. He's nuts to take PayPal too, that's 3% right off the top, plus all they have to do is file a dispute and get all their money back.


You dont say


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1875555 said:


> All of our seasonals are limited to a 12 inch snowfall in a 24 hour period. Once it hits 12 inches in a 24 hour period we go hourly based on the equipment that's being used. Thankfully, it's never come to that.
> 
> He's king bullchitter, I wouldn't believe he got that money unless I witnessed myself someone handing him the cash. He's nuts to take PayPal too, that's 3% right off the top, plus all they have to do is file a dispute and get all their money back.


 ya that guy is a piece of work.I smelled b.s. the second he posted that
8.000 for a pusher for a week you could buy two for that cost.. plus 5k gallons of diesel that's like $18,000 in fuel alone . But yet he's still got time to comment on other threads


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

buddy of mine in PA is sending 11 loaders leaving 11pm tonight.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Defcon 5;1873707 said:


> Cant wait to see the pictures when you get there.............:whistling:.......


Go To face book and look up AP Enterprise, They have been up there all week.


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

Is there still a need in New York? I have 5 skid steers and 904 and 906.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

For those that take Pay Pal
Don't forget that effective Nov. 18 , 2014 
The Pay Pal SNAD ( Significantly Not As Described ) policy changed from 45 days to 180 Days to file a claim .
I know Services are Ineligible for a SNAD , But when has that ever stopped Prey Pal ?
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full

Ps
Don't forget to have on line proof of delivery to show them


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Bandit;1876385 said:


> For those that take Pay Pal
> Don't forget that effective Nov. 18 , 2014
> The Pay Pal SNAD ( Significantly Not As Described ) policy changed from 45 days to 180 Days to file a claim .
> I know Services are Ineligible for a SNAD , But when has that ever stopped Prey Pal ?
> ...


And thats why I take checks and cash only


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

AccuCon;1876470 said:


> And thats why I take checks and cash only


A buddy of mine uses PayPal for some hobby stuff he does on the side. He is always getting burned by people that know how to scam while using PayPal. All they do is say something isn't exactly what it is supposed to be as advertised and he doesn't get paid and he's already out the product. There's nothing he can do.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

gc3;1876650 said:


> A buddy of mine uses PayPal for some hobby stuff he does on the side. He is always getting burned by people that know how to scam while using PayPal. All they do is say something isn't exactly what it is supposed to be as advertised and he doesn't get paid and he's already out the product. There's nothing he can do.


Exactly. PP is a buyer's market for sure!


----------

